# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Як-36 Андрея Зинчука

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...-36/yak-36.htm



    Характеристика модели
   Тип: Як-36
   Масштаб: 1:72
   Производство: Art Model
   Дата публикации: 18.10.2009
   Автор: Андрей Зинчук

----------


## Nazar

Очень понравилось, придираться и не хочется даже. Могу сказать только одно, жаль такой  модели нет в 48м :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

Это точно.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

For me 72м is perfect.
Well done Art Model.  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

Благодарю всех за высокую оценку

----------


## KAJUK

Очень неплохо!
Сам застрял на воздухозаборнике....
А.К.

----------


## Kasatka

неплохая моделька получилась! =)

----------


## Котков Андрей

Великолепная модель хорошего прототипа, завидую тезке по-белому. У самого пока модель в стадии "обдумывания". А заголовник -да, у КЯ совсем другой

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Чисто сработано, Андрей, с душой!

----------


## Марат

Уважаемый Андрей, очень красивая модель и прекрасная работа.

----------

